# Diabetes?



## Aitheria (Nov 7, 2016)

(Sorry if this is long)
Hi, 
I have a 4yr old male budgie who lost the ability of flight due to an accident 2yrs ago. I am worried though after some situations and my mother bringing forth a question of "Does LoveyDovey have diabetes?"

After the accident LoveyDovey has gained some weight, but has overall kept a very happy attitude and healthy diet. But lately (maybe a month or so?) hes been drinking more than usual and has diarrhea (so wet like almost pure liquid). I thought it was due to the bottled water (which has been given to him maybe 3months?) I was giving him since he really hates our tap water here, I tried a few different brands of bottled water with same results, diarrhea. He never had diarrhea before. But he's just been drinking much more lately, if I have a cup in my hand he'll come and take some gulps. I am concerned it may be diabetes since I looked it up he has a few symptoms, his weight though has not fluctuated nor has his playful personality changed much. Maybe its something else like a stomach bacteria or something?
Am I being too worried? 

I am probably going to take him to the vet asap but I just wanted some advice. Thank you if you can respond.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, and welcome to Talk Budgies.

I'm sorry to hear about your little fellow's problems.
The symptoms you are describing are some that are seen when a budgie is diabetic.

If LoveyDovery were mine, I would definitely be taking him to a good Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

I wish your little fellow all the best.
Please keep us updated on his condition.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

I agree with FaeryBee. It's important to take him to an Avian Vet for an accurate diagnosis. Unfortunately, diabetes isn't something that can be diagnosed without an avian vet's advice, as the symptoms are so varied and show up for many illnesses. 

I hope that the vet visit goes well, when you do take him!  

Be sure to keep us posted on his condition, I'm wishing him all the best :fingerx: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Aitheria (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for the response everyone!
Sorry, I do take my bird to a special avian vet I forgot to mention.
It seems LoveyDovey just needed a diet change, too much fatty foods. Now the stools are normal, overall hes healthy said the vet just a tad overweight.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm very glad to hear that your LoveyDovey is going to be just fine after a few changes to his diet!  Thank you for the update, I hope he does well


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for the update about LoveyDovey!
It's wonderful to hear the diet change has already made a difference and I'm sure maintaining a healthy diet will be of great benefit to your little fellow. :thumbsup:*


----------

